# Looking for english speaking friends in Sicily :)



## titaniclynn

Hi there .im new to italy been here a month moved here from texas usa ,finding it difficult find anyone my area speaks english ,love to find some friends get to know the area as well .dont know any Italian ,though my B/F is trying to teach me .I,m 40 starting a new adventure in this country but feel a bit lost nobody talk to and what to do any advice be great(especially about jobs ) .im in a small town right outside Syracuse Sicily .Thanks in advance for any advice hugzs


----------



## Jesilushes

Hi how its there in Sicily?


----------



## Jesilushes

I am coming there in a few month time i love to get a part time job? any advised.


----------



## pastabay

titaniclynn said:


> Hi there .im new to italy been here a month moved here from texas usa ,finding it difficult find anyone my area speaks english ,love to find some friends get to know the area as well .dont know any Italian ,though my B/F is trying to teach me .I,m 40 starting a new adventure in this country but feel a bit lost nobody talk to and what to do any advice be great(especially about jobs ) .im in a small town right outside Syracuse Sicily .Thanks in advance for any advice hugzs


Hi, Titaniclynn.

My wife and I are both Brit's, we live in Lentini, about a 30min drive from Syracuse. We know expats from the USA and England,also we have many Italian friends.get back to me about getting in touch. 
Cheers, Pastabay


----------



## Mixologist

Hello, 
I hope your learning Italian now, I been here for almost 3 months. It is quite difficult to cope up when no one speak decent English. But what my advice for you is to go to closest community group or charity that teach Italian language. In there you will meet expats that from different origins and country, I'm pretty sure you will find some there that has the same situation that you have. When I first arrive here this is what I did and I found it very interesting coz those are the only people that you can really speak English well and exchange ideas about Italy.


----------



## lindanoto63

titaniclynn said:


> Hi there .im new to italy been here a month moved here from texas usa ,finding it difficult find anyone my area speaks english ,love to find some friends get to know the area as well .dont know any Italian ,though my B/F is trying to teach me .I,m 40 starting a new adventure in this country but feel a bit lost nobody talk to and what to do any advice be great(especially about jobs ) .im in a small town right outside Syracuse Sicily .Thanks in advance for any advice hugzs


Hi,
I am originally from the USA have been here 5 years in province di Siracusa. I live in Ortigia. would love to meet up, there are many english speakiers here . 
my email: [


----------



## lindanoto63

titaniclynn said:


> Hi there .im new to italy been here a month moved here from texas usa ,finding it difficult find anyone my area speaks english ,love to find some friends get to know the area as well .dont know any Italian ,though my B/F is trying to teach me .I,m 40 starting a new adventure in this country but feel a bit lost nobody talk to and what to do any advice be great(especially about jobs ) .im in a small town right outside Syracuse Sicily .Thanks in advance for any advice hugzs


hi ,
I am from Rhode Island USA have been here for almost 8 years (5 in sicily 3 in greece) i live in Siracusa if you want to meet up . we are in the same age group and it is always nice to be able to speak some english!
ciao, Linda Chartier


----------



## islandsiren

*Sicily*



titaniclynn said:


> Hi there .im new to italy been here a month moved here from texas usa ,finding it difficult find anyone my area speaks english ,love to find some friends get to know the area as well .dont know any Italian ,though my B/F is trying to teach me .I,m 40 starting a new adventure in this country but feel a bit lost nobody talk to and what to do any advice be great(especially about jobs ) .im in a small town right outside Syracuse Sicily .Thanks in advance for any advice hugzs


Hi, how do you like Sicily now? WE are getting ready to visit there in July, just looking around to see where we might want to buy a small place. But, we don't speak Italian either.


----------



## lindanoto63

islandsiren said:


> Hi, how do you like Sicily now? WE are getting ready to visit there in July, just looking around to see where we might want to buy a small place. But, we don't speak Italian either.


still love it here. there are problems like anywhere but if I had to choose between the States and here- i will gladly stay here!
Modicasa.com is an agent here . Ramsay speaks English and since he ACTUALLY lives here and is fluent you can get informed, accurate info as far as finding a property instead of some "expert" with an outside agency just visiting and mumbling thru. I have a farm for sale and it is listed with him on his website.
learn the language- no one speaks English here.


----------



## observer-for now

*reaction to your posting*



lindanoto63 said:


> still love it here. there are problems like anywhere but if I had to choose between the States and here- i will gladly stay here!
> is an agent here . Ramsay speaks English and since he ACTUALLY lives here and is fluent you can get informed, accurate info as far as finding a property instead of some "expert" with an outside agency just visiting and mumbling thru. I have a farm for sale and it is listed with him on his website.
> learn the language- no one speaks English here.


Hello, I read with interest your posting as yesterday I was looking at the very website you mentioned. Have you being living in the area for long? which is the farm you try to sell? Any thoughts or ideas you are prepared to share about the region will be appreciated. I am investigating the place (for now from far, online) for a possible future holiday and maybe down the line , for retiring.

Best wishes


----------



## lindanoto63

marmalade said:


> Hi Linda!
> 
> I composed an informative reply though realised it is not an option to send a private message pertaining to a placement you posted regarding home sitting your friends abode. Anyway-please contact me through me e-mail so I can express our interest in the above posting. I see that the posting is now deleted and therefore my own reply too so adopting the super sleuth cap to find you and leaving a trail of crumbs for which I hope you pursue.
> 
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Jake


so bizzare that you cannot post looking for a housesitter.
my friend is german and has a nice villa in Avola very near the sea. she has a very big outside dog that would be staying. there is not the safety for children since the dog dislikes them in general. she wants 1 or 2 adults.


----------



## xabiaxica

please stop posting personal contact details on the forum - the rule is in place for your own protection

they will ALWAYS be removed & if it is done repeatedly the posters will have their accounts deleted, which would be a dreadful shame

you only need to make five good posts in order use the PM system - that really isn't many is it?

this is primarily a forum for the asking for & giving of advice - those of you who already live in Italy can give help to those who don't yet, surely?


----------



## davidrg

Hi,
Most of you that posted appear to be on the eastern coast of Sicily.
We are having a house built in a valley overlooking the sea (3km) on the northern coast not far from termine imerese and about 10 mins from Cefalu. We found that unless you go into the resort areas like Cefalu, virtualy no one speaks any English at all although Italian children are now being taught Enlish in school so in a few years you will probably find that you can communicate with the younger generations.

Luckily for me my wife speaks very good Italian and Sicilian as she was born in England to Sicilian parents.
I myself learn a little more Italian on each visit. We currently live in England and have visited often as the budget allows us to complete another part of the project, we anticipate being able to complete one floor to live in by the end of this year and as for the other floor, well I will probably speak fluent Italian by then.

Its nice to hear that other people are discovering the unique delights of Sicily and all it has to offer.
Good luck
Regards
david and maria


----------



## xabiaxica

marmalade said:


> :confused2:Understood! Though in my own defence, my attempt to correspond with this member has taken several attempts. My initial response seemingly deleted when the posters thread was deleted yesterday for breaching forum policy and it is not possible for me as a new member to privately message an existing member until I have contributed at least four more postings.
> 
> I guess I could share my recipes for Granita di limone and the one for Arancini but I would still be two postings short of full member privileges and the discussion I was attempting with the above original poster seemed time sensitive. I apologies for going against the grain.


actually a recipe thread is a great idea!!

several of the expatforum 'countries' have very popular recipe threads

go for it!!:clap2:


----------



## titaniclynn

Just saw the reply ..love to make contact not sure how wont seeem let me :S


----------



## titaniclynn

hi Lindanoto63 im near avola ..love for you to give me a shout back ..sense i cant seem send any private messages or least figure it out lol hugzs for all the replys


----------



## Workinsiracusa

Hi there, if you are still living in Siracusa, let me know )) i ma also looking for english speaking friends


----------



## lindanoto63

Just now saw all this from an email alert. Just a few years too late. Strange enough looking for dog/ housesitter from Dec .15- Feb 15. Experienced only. References


----------



## Workinsiracusa

ah, hey, so there is stil somone in this forum  so, you are from Noto?  are you interested in Working as teacher in SIracusa? in private school?


----------



## lindanoto63

I am already overloaded with my own job, but I should think finding someone would be quite easy if you are already located here and advertise. Siracusa area has so many expats and everyone and anyone is an english teacher.


----------



## Workinsiracusa

ah,really? i am not finding even one... if you can help me with, i will be really graceful  have a good night


----------



## sicilian1

Workinsiracusa said:


> ah,really? i am not finding even one... if you can help me with, i will be really graceful  have a good night


Contact me. I might be able to help you.


----------

